# Where ae some good sand bars on the river



## frayedknot (May 26, 2010)

herd there was some nice white sand bars up Blackwater. Is this true and how far up river are they located. I am looking for another spot to hang out the Summer. How about Gravine Island over in Mobile.


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

Depends if you are going by boat or truck. If you are going by boat you don't have to go to far up from carpenters park to find some but they are usually crowded on the weekends. You could put your boa in at the boat ramp in the state park and get to a few more but they are alot of people canoeing and tubing in that part of the river. i fyu wanted to go by truck, 4 wheel drive would be best. i culd show you alot of places most people do not know about and are rarely crowded.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

There are numerous sandbars on the Choctawhatchee River in Walton County, especially north of U. S. Hwy 90. Many are used for camping and swimming. I'm not sure if they are private property or not but have seen campers and swimmers using them. Use Google Earth on Caryville, FL and go upriver from Hwy 90. The bars can easily be seen. There are some that do not show up on Google Earth.


----------



## phishermansdead (Jan 15, 2010)

...the perdido and styx near seminole hae some nice ones too....


----------

